# 21 Month Old Male GSD Named Storm needs a home



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am part of a German Shepherd group on facebook and got this message from one of the members about a 21 month old GSD named Storm.

"Every home should have a Shepherd and every Shepherd should have a home. Free to adopt a 21 month old great GSD named Storm.
Get the word out, Storm is located in SC up to date on all shots and check out, he is a healthy boy just needs a loving home. Please take the time to ask your friend, someone must want a free healthy male GSD, Storm also has been training in his obedience, what more could you ask for."

I will be getting more information as soon as possible.Here is the Facebook of the person who sent me this message:

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Feel free to contact him if you are interested, otherwise I will post information when it becomes availiable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is this the same Storm?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wv-storm-blk-high-drive-stunning-adopted.html


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

No it isnt.That one got adopted.The one I am talking about still needs a home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Was there a PF link or anything else?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He said he will get me more information as soon as possible.I am gonna look for him on Petfinder.


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

*Storm*

Hello, I am interested in learning more about Storm. I am looking to adopt a German Shepherd. I have a 22 month old female and would like to add another dog to complete my family. Please have him contact me with additional info (I don't have a facebook account). I will check back again soon.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

obxmom said:


> Hello, I am interested in learning more about Storm. I am looking to adopt a German Shepherd. I have a 22 month old female and would like to add another dog to complete my family. Please have him contact me with additional info (I don't have a facebook account). I will check back again soon.



Oh thats wonderful! I will tell him asap!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

obxmom said:


> Hello, I am interested in learning more about Storm. I am looking to adopt a German Shepherd. I have a 22 month old female and would like to add another dog to complete my family. Please have him contact me with additional info (I don't have a facebook account). I will check back again soon.


I sent you a pm with contact info.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

obxmom said:


> Hello, I am interested in learning more about Storm. I am looking to adopt a German Shepherd. I have a 22 month old female and would like to add another dog to complete my family. Please have him contact me with additional info (I don't have a facebook account). I will check back again soon.


Is your 22 mths old spayed?


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

*obxmom - more info*

Yes, she is spayed. We have only had her about 1-1/2 months. She has been a great addition to our family. My oldest son is living with us temproarily and has two dogs and she loves playing with them. When he moves out, she will really miss having 4-legged playmates her size. I do have two younger children 9 and 7 and am cautious about bringing another dog into my home until I have more information and have met both the dog and owner. We also have two indoor cats. My GSD lives in the house with us and I will want another dog to also have indoor living experience.

PS. I'm new to posting on forums and guess that pm is private message - just not sure yet how to get to it. Will read info for new members and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

obxmom said:


> Yes, she is spayed. We have only had her about 1-1/2 months. She has been a great addition to our family. My oldest son is living with us temproarily and has two dogs and she loves playing with them. When he moves out, she will really miss having 4-legged playmates her size. I do have two younger children 9 and 7 and am cautious about bringing another dog into my home until I have more information and have met both the dog and owner. We also have two indoor cats. My GSD lives in the house with us and I will want another dog to also have indoor living experience.
> 
> PS. I'm new to posting on forums and guess that pm is private message - just not sure yet how to get to it. Will read info for new members and see if I can figure it out.


 Here is a contact to get more information on Storm.=)

Here is the email to contact:
contact Brandy at [email protected] 

Hope this helps! 
__________________


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

obxmom said:


> PS. I'm new to posting on forums and guess that pm is private message - just not sure yet how to get to it. Will read info for new members and see if I can figure it out.


Look near the top of the page for the "User CP" link in the navigation. Click on that and you'll find your PM (yes, personal message) there.


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

I emailed back and forth with her. I asked for more information and maybe a picture, but never got anything more. She has medical problems, but sounded like she wanted to keep him. I just figured that she decided to keep him when she didn't get back with me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

At least he will be cared for and loved.


----------

